# Kbart and r-vision camping.org



## Screenplayer123 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kbart...Hi... Not sure if you saw my post but am wondering about this site??? Do you have a way that you know of that I can get a hold of this site? I made a mistake in trying to log onto the web site and I have tried getting a hold of the Administrator. I have corrected the problem on my end but they still haven't sent me the e-mail to log onto the web site...can you help me out any???


----------



## Kirk (Aug 20, 2007)

Re: Kbart and r-vision camping.org

I believe that what you are looking for is the RV Consumer Group and they are located at  www.rv.org


----------

